# Hello from the D



## Heymirth (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi. I’m Mark. From Detroit. Looking to read and learn more about HL vs LL High vs Low Libido.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok that's not what I thought you mean when you said "from the D"....dang.

But still, welcome!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok that's not what I thought you mean when you said "from the D"....dang.
> 
> But still, welcome!


We are sisters from another mister.:grin2: Exactly what I thought.

Welcome Mark. Hop on over to the Sex in Marriage forum. Lots to see there.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Damn Ladies,
Get your minds out of the gutter ... 

or maybe don't.

Welcome, Mark!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good afternoon, Mark. Welcome to TAM.


----------

